# Light fast portable with enough power to hunt small game



## dutch (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello people,

Greetings from the Netherlands (holland)

I am looking around on your forum for some time now, it gave me lots of inspiration to build my own slingshot.
The last time i shot one of these is 20 years ago, so it takes some practice.
Its ready complete with Teraband Gold.

The revieuw

Plus points
the grip: is perfect i think,
The looks: are OK but there are much nicer ones out there,
The shooting: is OK but not as hard and fast as i saw on youtube, but maybe thats begause i shoot with glas marbels (i orderd some ballbaerings 8.5mm and 6mm)

Min points,
If i shoot hard the band and the pouch will hit my fingers verry hard and yes they are blue (anyone have a solution)
Is it acurate: i have no clou begaus i am still learning
Size: its between pocket and bulky but it has a good grip

Let me know what you think, and any tip is welcome.



























So now i like to make another one from nice wood and this one has to be light and fast, but strong enough to kill crows and phesand.

can anybody tell me how long and how wide the teraband has to be and what caliber is the minimum to kill these birds


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Cool design! The band slaps back because you are using small ammo .Try to use at least 9.5mm ball bearings. Dont know the minimum band spes but the hunter bands will do it thera gold 2 strips per side 3cm-2cm bye the pouch


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent work Dutch! Palm swell,Ergo, flats,ridged grip-you done it all Bud! Super! Flatband


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nothing wrong with the looks, that is very nice looking and practical slingshot.
Martin


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

please watch out what you do with that slingshot...
afaik all sorts of slingshots are illegal over there.

Its a very nice fork tho


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You obviously put time and thought into the design. Good job!


----------



## dutch (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks guys,
my official profession is carpenter so i know how to work with wood and tools a litle









@deimos
yes its illegal to have these, but kattepult as we call them are also used for casting fisching bait, than they will tolerate it most of the time, but this is still Holland where you can buy drugs in the store with no problem at all and the rights of animals and nature are more importand than man's (i like animals and nature also but the way it should be, respect it and eat from it







not the crows do they'r just a pest and eat my roof) 

but back on topic
For my next slingshot, witch kind of wood is the best that will last in the sun and rain, and witch lengt and wide of band is the best setup, i prefer single bands but i am open for suggestions.
What are the do's and don'ts

Thanks Dutch


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Thats a nice job and a great looking slingshot. And like a friend told me, I like them husky like that. Keep building them, you will find its like eating nuts, you cant stop.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm pretty new to this hobby, too, so I can't give you any advice for your next one. But I can tell you that the one you made is pretty darn nice.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Good looking catty, Dutch. Nicely done.







What is it made of? It looks like some kind of fiberboard (MDF, hardboard, etc.).

If you want a wood that will hold up against the elements, I'd say teak would be a good choice. They make ship and boat decks and outdoor furniture out of it.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

brooklyn00003 said:


> Cool design! The band slaps back because you are using small ammo .Try to use at least 9.5mm ball bearings. Dont know the minimum band spes but the hunter bands will do it thera gold 2 strips per side 3cm-2cm bye the pouch


Nice job on the fork....I agree about the bandslap. You just need heavier ammo. Two stips of Theraband needs .44cal lead ammo or 1/2" steel ball at least. Also try tilting the forks ever so "SLIGHTLY" forward toward the target.

BTW Welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Dutch ! Great slingshot. For your next one try laminating at least two different hardwoods together before you cut out your pattern. Laminations make your slingshot much stronger against breakage by alternating the grain pattern. Walnut, Maple, Pecan, Cedar, etc. any hardwood will make a superfine shooter for you.
Try to keep the fork height low for less wrist strain and design the fork width to fit the distance between your thumb knuckle and index knuckle the way you will be holding the forks. A nice wide fork is very easy to shoot, but not so wide that you have a problem holding it.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That looks like a nice beefy ergonomic slingshot.


----------



## dutch (Apr 12, 2010)

I found a nice woodshop where i will buy some real nice exotic's and laminate them like smitty says.
Anybody have clou about how long the bands should be to have the full potential.

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Very original, looks like a great shooter.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

All out performance is found when bands are fully stretched at your anchor point. You can find this easily by stretching just the rubber between your hands. I don't really recommend this because it will severely shorten the life of your bands. Try finding the length of rubber that will be fully stretched about two inches past your anchor point. This will give you solid performance and better band life.


----------

